# pup chewing the walls!!!!!



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 7 month old Great Dane pup, he is lovely & adorable but has always been a terror for chewing! He has obviously gone through the teething fase but now i think its just bad habbits! It used to be just shoes & socks but recently i have noticed a few patches on the walls down to the brick work! I
have seen him chew the wall only once & he got a smack for it. Thing is i am seeing more & more patches on the walls & i know its him as he has a cream nose when it is supposed to be black!!!!!
Has anyone had this problem?Any ideas on how to stop him?:cursing:


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

I would say make sure he's got plenty of toys that he can chew and he's got lots of exercise and mental stimulation.
Our Banjo has a little go at the door frame or carpet at the bottom of the stairs occasionally- usually if we're late getting up! We use an anti-chew spray to help stop this but have to remember to re-apply it regularly.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

First of all, please don't smack him.

Second of all, I feel your pain. I, too, have a chewer - more specifically, a wall chewer. Our dining room (which became "The dog room" when the dogs arrived) looked like the scene of a particularly violent shoot-out at one point - little horror had chewed so many holes in the plaster...

Make sure the dog has plenty of things he CAN chew, and rotate them often to prevent boredom.

Fill kongs/hollow bones with food/treats. You can use the dog's normal food so he has to work for it rather than it coming in a bowl all the time. If it's wet food, fill the bone/kong and freeze it to make it last longer. Ditto dry food - wet it, mush it up and fill the bone and freeze. The freezing also soothes sore gums (they go through a second teething phase at around the age your dog is, I believe - or it could be a bit later. Anyhoo, freezing makes it last longer). A smear of peanut butter inside a bone or Kong will keep them licking blissfully for ages. Or cream cheese. Whatever you can stuff in that they like, really 

I found anti-chew sprays pretty useless but what DID work was Vick Vaporub - it's thick enough so that it doesn't evaporate or wear off too quickly and they HATE the smell/taste.

Does the dog get enough exercise - physical AND mental?


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow... you SMACK your dog????

Some people shouldn't be allowed to own animals.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mY MATE HAD THE SAME THING WITH HER ROTTIE HE LIKED TO CHEW HER PLASTER ON THE WALLS AND MADE QUITE A LARGE PATCH. SHE AEDDED MORE TOYS STUFFED KONGS TO TO KEEP HIM BUSY. SHE ALSO GOT SOME ANTI CHEW SPRAY WHICH HAS SEEMED TO DO THE TRICK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

My cousins dog chews there walls, they were told that certain plasters are salty and some dogs like it so its can be hard to stop, good luck and hope you get is sorted soon


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Wow... you SMACK your dog????
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to own animals.


Who the hell are u to tell me wot to do with my animals?he got a little smack on the butt for doing something wrong, i didnt beat the animal!!!!!your full of crap!!!
i asked for advice on a problem with the dog chewing the wall NOT on how to look after or treat my animals! :mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

as to the rest of you thanks for the tips. he has plenty of toys & things to play with as he has alway been a very bad chewer!the wall thing has only started in the last week or two, i will try the vics thing though as that is one of the only things i havnt tried yet
thanks people :wink5:


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

iceman said:


> Who the hell are u to tell me wot to do with my animals?he got a little smack on the butt for doing something wrong, i didnt beat the animal!!!!!your full of crap!!!
> i asked for advice on a problem with the dog chewing the wall NOT on how to look after or treat my animals! :mad5::mad5::mad5:


Dog's do NOT respond to being smacked. All they know is that they have been hurt. They don't know why.


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

how do u know? ARE YOU DOG?????


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Smacking will not stop your dog chewing the walls, even if you catch it in the act.

All it would POSSIBLY do is stop the dog chewing the walls in your presence.

It will also teach the dog that you are to be feared, and that your hands, rather than always supplying GOOD things, sometimes cause pain.

Not the way you want your dog to view you, I'm sure you will agree.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds that he's teething and/or bored.

Why not buy him a kong, stuff it with something like liver paste and freeze it? He will love you forever, seriously :yesnod: My girl had a teething ring (which doubled up as a frisbee) when she was teething and we freezed it regularly. It soothes their gums.

How long do you walk him for? Maybe he's not tired out enough and so he uses his pent up energy destorying your things (we went through this with my GSD - she chewed sofas, beds, you name it she had it). Or why not try scenting? Hide a treat under some cups and he has to find it.

There's lots of things you can do with him but please don't smack him. A tap isn't cruelty but there are other ways to discipline a dog.

Good luck, do you have any pics?


----------



## Nickythomas (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi

This is a sign of boredom, give him some cardboard boxes to rip up if he is left on his own or a good durable toy with a treat spot. Have a look at my website if you get the time on durable toys. 

Nicky
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

iceman said:


> Who the hell are u to tell me wot to do with my animals?he got a little smack on the butt for doing something wrong, i didnt beat the animal!!!!!your full of crap!!!
> i asked for advice on a problem with the dog chewing the wall NOT on how to look after or treat my animals! :mad5::mad5::mad5:


My dog gets a smack on the butt if she is naughty, each to there own! same as children you are entitled to bring them up as you see fit .


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

This might sound a bit funny, but we had the same problem with our Charlie dog. He liked chewing off the wallpaper too. Our solution, which was a quick decision at the time to stop him totally destroying our walls, was to sprinkle a small amount of chilli powder on the spot he had chewed. He did go back to it afterwards, but only the once, as once he tasted that he hated it, then the chewing wallpapers stopped! lol.

Before we get told off for this, the chilli powder was not the hottest you can buy, but the taste was quite horrible for him, so it worked! :smilewinkgrin:

This has been one of our little successes in amongst the pulling on the lead etc that still continues today. (other thread)

I hope you sort this out soon mate before your home is gutted! lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

alienandy said:


> This might sound a bit funny, but we had the same problem with our Charlie dog. He liked chewing off the wallpaper too. Our solution, which was a quick decision at the time to stop him totally destroying our walls, was to sprinkle a small amount of chilli powder on the spot he had chewed. He did go back to it afterwards, but only the once, as once he tasted that he hated it, then the chewing wallpapers stopped! lol.
> 
> Before we get told off for this, the chilli powder was not the hottest you can buy, but the taste was quite horrible for him, so it worked! :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea actually, I will remember that


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Thinking about it, I'm sure I remember hearing once that dogs like the taste of the wallpaper paste


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That's a really good idea actually, I will remember that


Actually, we also did put some on our wooden furniture too, as he did start munching on the corners, the little devil. That stopped him there too!
:cursing::001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

alienandy said:


> Actually, we also did put some on our wooden furniture too, as he did start munching on the corners, the little devil. That stopped him there too!
> :cursing::001_tt2:


Haha my landlord will be very confused when he comes round next and there's chili powder on our sofa


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

hey people, thanks again for the tips. as i said he has plenty of toys & does get daily exercise but he cant have too much as it is bad for danes when they are young because it can put too much pressure on the joints. when we are out he is not left on his own, we have 5 dogs in all so he has plenty of friends to play with.
he is 7 months now to the teething thing has gone out the window but he chews everything in sight & my 10 month old german shepherd pup is his partner in crime but she doesnt chew the walls!lol
i might try the thing with the kong but im worried he might eat the whole thing!


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

oh ant i did try curry powder with a pup before & he got a taste for it which made it worse as he used to root out the tub of powder & eat the lot!!!!!


----------

